# .EAS vs A&S?



## JRas (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to get some advice from the Raiders out there. I'm debating a life decision of getting out and attending college or putting in a package for A&S.  

Few questions: 
Is the juice worth the squeeze? The Recruiter makes it sound great, but he's a recruiter. What's it really like?

How is your family life (married guys)? I'm married and I value my relationship.  My wife is strong however I want to know what to expect prior.

How are the job opportunities after service? One big thing that interested me was the recruiter mentioned job security was good and high paying. 

Current deployments, are you getting the missions you wanted or thought you would?

Thank you gents


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 29, 2016)

These posts are tiring sometimes; pardon my lack of enthusiasm but you are not the first guy to ask these questions.

The job is all of the hype you are expecting it to be - and then some.
The job is terrible.
The job is amazing.
The job will get you hired assuming you perform your tasks well.
The job will make you into something new that you will learn to love and hate simultaneously.
The job is not for the faint of heart just as much as it requires one.
The job is hard on a marriage but it will also make one rock solid if it can survive the hardship.

The rest is up to you, go sign up for A&S or move on - asking irrelevant questions are only going to feed the beast of doubt.

My take: Do it, don't look back and never quit.


R/


H/A


----------



## JRas (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm sure you get these questions often, if I knew a Raider who was past training and in the teams. I would ask him

I'm trying to get a no bullshit, what it's like. 

Hired doing what?

Deployments, where and what are you guys doing?

Pm, if ideal

I'm an 0317, in peace time Corps and want more. 



The Hate Ape said:


> These posts are tiring sometimes; pardon my lack of enthusiasm but you are not the first guy to ask these questions.
> 
> The job is all of the hype you are expecting it to be - and then some.
> The job is terrible.
> ...





The Hate Ape said:


> These posts are tiring sometimes; pardon my lack of enthusiasm but you are not the first guy to ask these questions.
> 
> The job is all of the hype you are expecting it to be - and then some.
> The job is terrible.
> ...


----------



## Sandman3 (May 1, 2016)

Life's good, take the walk.


----------



## Sandman3 (May 1, 2016)

You'll be away more often for sure but it's not terrible if you can balance your marriage.  I'm also married but my wife is understanding when it's work time.  Im doing everything I wanted to do and more.  It's different, until you do it I can't give a comparison.  Your head is either in the game or it isn't.  I also came over as a 17.  Take up A&S, even if you pass you can choose after to not proceed to ITC and go on to 1st civ div.


----------



## Tony986 (May 3, 2016)

I was in the same boat as you. I was choosing between EAS or A&S. IMO, I did not want to have regrets. I would always wonder if I "could of". I am slated for 16-03 this August for A&S. It is better to try and fail than to fail to try. Good luck on your future endeavours!


----------



## Stanimal (Jul 22, 2016)

Your questions are irrelevant due to the likely subjective nature of each individual's responses.  Ask one Raider and he may encourage you to take the plunge as he emboldens you with tales of his exploits while he simultaneously downplays any negatives associated with the job.  Ask another, and you'll likely get an entirely different version.  Both versions are true...at least in their own minds.  Ask a Raider who's on his second or third marriage how the job can affect family life.  Now ask a 25 y/o single Raider straight out of ITC yet to deploy as a 72 the same question.  How might their responses differ?  My point is this: If you want it, go get it.  Don't rely on advice from guys who are only looking through one lens, only pulling from their specific experiences.  Make your own path.  Good luck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2016)

Additional "like" because I am happy to see @Stanimal back posting again!


----------



## Stanimal (Jul 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Additional "like" because I am happy to see @Stanimal back posting again!



Thanks Ooh-Rah.  Deployments, training, and life in general can make time slip away.  It's good to be back.  (Even if this thread was getting stale.  Lol)


----------

